# Changing Yellow Card on a 721 (need Advice)



## phantompr (Aug 2, 2004)

My 721 still on the blue card. I have plans to call Dish Network to get the new yellow card, but I’m concern that I may lose my entire DVR recording in the card exchange. Does any one have go to this process (it is safe)?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Card swap doesnt effect DVR recordings.

E will send the new card when you need it. I would relax and wait for them to contact you


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I got my yellow card last year and didn't lose ANY recordings. The only difficulty I had was the activation call to Dish was handled in India and they were asking me a bunch of questions about another receiver of mine - took about twenty minutes to get them back on track and get the yellow card activated.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I also didnt lose any recordings. Went as smooth as can be.


----------



## raff98 (May 2, 2005)

Got yellow card couple weeks ago. Spent 2hrs with a tech "Card is bad" Got new card today, spent 2hrs, now tech says 721 is bad, min $70 for repair!!!!!!

Whoa nelly! It works fine with the blue card. E* "I don't know, I am not an engineer. I can sign you up for $5.99/mo, that will cover repair" Obviously, I am NOT happy: their card doesn't work, I pay? I asked for Supervisor. She immediately apologizes "This is not you fault, you can not help it our new card ruined your receiver" They are sending a replacement unit Fed Ex next day (Tuesday)

I wanted a major discount from a 921, but no luck. Off the record, I was told they are having signficant problems upgrading the 721 to the yellow card. User beware: if your upgrade goes bad, they will not re-authorize your blue card for any reason. So pick a time when you can live without TV for at least 2 days if something goes wrong.

Anyone know of good deals for 921's?


----------



## Mark S. (May 14, 2004)

Yellow card update didn't work on my 721 either. Sending out a new refurbished one to me via UPS 2nd day air. Scheduled to receive it on Tuesday or Wednesday. Not able to view any more of my shows DVR'd on the hard drive.


----------



## musicmaker2020 (Apr 19, 2004)

I had no issue on mine with the card swap.


----------



## Chukee (Jan 13, 2004)

you should have three choices when activating your yellow card. Automated telephone, Online and by calling tech support. I used the automated by telephone and had no problem.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I had no problem with my 721 swap. No loss of recordings. The 7200 was another story.

See ya
Tony


----------



## fparkin (May 30, 2005)

my 721 wont work with yellow card dish going send a new one to replace this one


----------



## zmark (Apr 18, 2005)

It's not the receiver, it's the card. I have two 721s and two sets of yellow cards. The first set I received in January (and promptly forgot about). The second set I received last month. Neither of the cards in the second set worked. However, the first set of yellow cards worked fine. My 721's were purchased more than a year apart, with the first one purchased within months of it's introduction.

I think Dish just sent out a bad batch of 721 cards, and instead of fixing that, they're forcing people to trade in their receivers. Rediculous.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

fparkin said:


> my 721 wont work with yellow card dish going send a new one to replace this one


 

Hmmm? Let's try a little logic on this situation. You do remember logic, don't you?

721 w/old blue card - work fine, _Kemosabe_
721 w/new yellow card - not work fine.
721 w/old blue care - work fine
Problem: yellow card, not 721.

Why, then do you need a new 721? Sounds like you need a new yellow card instead. How much frustration and inconvenience will you stand for before you figure out it's not YOU, it's THEM? If you called up Chrysler, Ford or GM, would they send you a new car to replace your old one? No. They would send you a pawn ticket for a used Datsun muffler instead.

The problem is with Echostar, not your 721. Don't be an idiot and send your box back to them. Your box is just fine. Make them fix the damn card instead!

Now that we've solved your 721 problem, let's work on your grammar and punctuation!


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

I knew this card swap issue was going to be a hassle since day 1. My Blue Card was working fine and it still would of been working fine. When I switched to yellow, I lost all recordings on my 721 and my 7200 and dish could care less. So stop beating a dead horse you know dish can't live with the motto "if it ain't broke, why fix it?" So stop complaining.


----------



## fparkin (May 30, 2005)

nick
I know nothing wrong with 721 but if they want to send me a new 721 then i going to let them


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

It will not be a new 721!!! it will be a unit that has been refurbished, just hope it works when you get it. Referbished does not mean fixed!


----------



## phantompr (Aug 2, 2004)

Finally I got the yellow card yesterday and replace it on my 721. The transaction was fast and without problems. I did not loose any of my PVR recordings.


----------



## fparkin (May 30, 2005)

Got My Refurb 721 With Yellow Card Works Great No Problems At All


----------

